# Storing Dust for the AMS - Originally posted by Bearcarver



## scarbelly (Nov 2, 2010)

Since there are so many new folks with AMNS/ AMNPS units and we keep hearing about issues with damp sawdust, I thought I would dig up a post that Bearcarver did a while back on storing the dust

I have been using this almost as long as he has and I never have issues with dampness in the dust and it is easy to shake up the container to distribute things evenly

Again thanks to Bear for posting - I would have bumped the other thread but it was kind of getting off topic


----------



## chefrob (Nov 2, 2010)

good tip.........


----------



## captsly (Nov 2, 2010)

To those that haven't read it already...I nuke my dust for 1 minute, stir it, then nuke for 1 more minute and stir. This zaps the moisture right out of it.  I will be having the wife start keeping the empty juice jugs for me instead of going to the recycle bin!!

Jeff


----------



## squirrel (Nov 2, 2010)

Yep, nuking the dust totally works. I do it every time I smoke. I'm so glad the humidity is not so bad here in south georgia, we usually go from summer to winter. We did have like two days of fall weather though. Thanks mutha nature. I love winter though, I get to build fires!


----------



## dale5351 (Nov 3, 2010)

I started using the plastic jug as soon as I saw that post a while back by Bear.  Even with that, I'll still nuke the dust just to be sure:-}}


----------



## bamaboy (Nov 3, 2010)

I gotta get me one of those bad boys.thanks for the tip.


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 3, 2010)

Nothing wrong with repeaqting good information, thank you.

Rich


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 3, 2010)

I nuke mine now & then too---Usually if I'm gonna do an actual cold smoke. If I'm gonna use it for a warm or hot smoke, I don't mind if there is a bit of humidity in it, as long as I can get it lit good.

Hey Scarbelly, You really like that Pomegranate Juice too!---LOL

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## rw willy (Nov 3, 2010)

http://www.silicagelpackets.com/

I use the plastic jugs and add a silica pack from the above web site.  So far things are going great.  I use the 2 gram cotton. They are cheap and will steadily dry the dust.  I also add the tyvek packs into my powdered spice jars. 

Hope this helps some of you.


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 3, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> I nuke mine now & then too---Usually if I'm gonna do an actual cold smoke. If I'm gonna use it for a warm or hot smoke, I don't mind if there is a bit of humidity in it, as long as I can get it lit good.
> 
> Hey Scarbelly, You really like that Pomegranate Juice too!---LOL
> 
> ...


Especially with some good vodka


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 29, 2012)

Bump to help some newer members


----------



## dragonmaster194 (Jul 29, 2012)

Hey Scar and Bear, thanks for the great info.  I will be ordering from Todd next week, and although the humidity around here averages about 17-22% I am glad to get this info.  Thanks a lot, Steve


----------



## rabbithutch (Jul 29, 2012)

We don't drink that much juice. :45:

But we DO have a cat and we buy dry food in a plastic container that I've been using to store my pellets.  No problems so far.   I'll try to get a pic and sneak into this thread tomorrow.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 30, 2012)

Great idea! I use the plastic coffee cans for my pellets and wood chips. The silica packets are a great idea as well.


----------



## rabbithutch (Jul 30, 2012)

Here's a pic of the cat food container.  It will hold a couple pounds of pellets and maybe more













Deli-Cat.jpg



__ rabbithutch
__ Jul 30, 2012


----------



## rabbithutch (Jul 30, 2012)

Here's a pic of the cat food container.  It will hold a couple pounds of pellets and maybe more













Deli-Cat.jpg



__ rabbithutch
__ Jul 30, 2012


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 9, 2012)

Bump


----------



## dsopac (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks for the bump first post I saw this morning and it reminded me to finally get it done


----------

